# **BATTLE OF THE SUPERTALLS: ROUND 1**



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Battle 01: (01) Taipei 101
Battle 02: (13) Burj Al-Arab, Dubai
Battle 03: (11) Emirates Office Tower
Battle 04: (08) Empire State Building, New York 
Battle 05: (06) CITIC Plaza, Guangzhou 
Battle 06: (10) Bank of China, Hong Kong 
Battle 07: (15) John Hancock Center, Chicago 
Battle 08: (04) Jin Mao Tower, Shanghai 
Battle 09: (03) Sears Tower, Chicago 
Battle 10: Q1, Gold Coast City
Battle 11: (21) Chrysler Building, New York
Battle 12: (07) Shun Hing Square, Shenzhen 
Battle 13: (05) 2-IFC, Hong Kong 
Battle 14: (09) Central Plaza, Hong Kong 
Battle 15: (16) Shimao International, Shanghai 
Battle 16: (02) Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur


----------



## SILVERLAKE (Jun 29, 2004)

Battle 01: (01) Taipei 101, Taipei vs. 
Battle 02: (20) Burj Al-Arab, Dubai
Battle 03: (11) Emirates Office Tower, Dubai 
Battle 04: (08) Empire State Building, New York 
Battle 05: (06) CITIC Plaza, Guangzhou 
Battle 06: (10) Bank of China, Hong Kong 
Battle 07: (18) Ryugyong Hotel, Pyongyang
Battle 08: (04) Jin Mao Tower, Shanghai -
Battle 09: Tie
Battle 10: (14) The Centre, Hong Kong 
Battle 11: (21) Chrysler Building, New York
Battle 12: (07) Shun Hing Square, Shenzhen 
Battle 13: (05) 2-IFC, Hong Kong 
Battle 14: (24) US Bank Tower, Los Angeles
Battle 15: (16) Shimao International, Shanghai 
Battle 16: (02) Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

Battle 01: *(01) Taipei 101, Taipei vs.* (32) First Canadian Place, Toronto
Battle 02: (13) Aon Center, Chicago vs. *(20) Burj Al-Arab, Dubai*

Battle 03: *(11) Emirates Office Tower, Dubai * vs. (22) Nina Tower 1, Hong Kong
Battle 04: *(08) Empire State Building, New York * vs. (25) Menara Telekom, Kuala Lumpur

Battle 05: *(06) CITIC Plaza, Guangzhou * vs. (27) AT&T Corporate Center, Chicago
Battle 06: *(10) Bank of China, Hong Kong * vs. (23) Bank of America, Atlanta

Battle 07: *(15) John Hancock Center, Chicago * vs. (18) Ryugyong Hotel, Pyongyang
Battle 08: *(04) Jin Mao Tower, Shanghai * vs. (29) Baiyoke Tower II, Bangkok

-

Battle 09: *(03) Sears Tower, Chicago * vs. (30) Two Prudential Plaza, Chicago
Battle 10: (14) The Centre, Hong Kong vs. *(19) Q1, Gold Coast City*

Battle 11: (12) Tuntex Sky Tower, Kaohsiung vs. *(21) Chrysler Building, New York*
Battle 12: *(07) Shun Hing Square, Shenzhen * vs. (26) Jumeirah Emirates Hotel Tower, Dubai

Battle 13: *(05) 2-IFC, Hong Kong* vs. (28) JP Morgan Chase, Houston
Battle 14: (09) Central Plaza, Hong Kong vs. *(24) US Bank Tower, Los Angeles*

Battle 15: (16) Shimao International, Shanghai vs. *(17) Minsheng Bank Building, Wuhan*
Battle 16: (02) Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur vs. *(31) Kingdom Centre, Riyadh*


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Battle 01: (01) Taipei 101, Taipei 
Battle 02: (20) Burj Al-Arab, Dubai
Battle 03: (22) Nina Tower 1, Hong Kong
Battle 04: (08) Empire State Building, New York 
Battle 05: (06) CITIC Plaza, Guangzhou 
Battle 06: (10) Bank of China, Hong Kong 
Battle 07: (15) John Hancock Center, Chicago 
Battle 08: (04) Jin Mao Tower, Shanghai 
Battle 09: (30) Two Prudential Plaza, Chicago
Battle 10: (14) The Centre, Hong Kong 
Battle 11: (21) Chrysler Building, New York
Battle 12: (07) Shun Hing Square, Shenzhen 
Battle 13: (05) 2-IFC, Hong Kong 
Battle 14: (24) US Bank Tower, Los Angeles
Battle 15: (16) Shimao International, Shanghai 
Battle 16: (02) Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur


----------



## ToRoNto g-town (Nov 26, 2005)

battle 01: FCP ,Toronto
battle 02: Burj Al-Arab, Dubai
battle 03: Emirates O.T,Dubai
battle 04: Empire State Building, New York
battle 05: CITIC plaza, Gaungzhou
battle 06: Bank of China,Hong Kong
battle 07: John Hancock Center, Chicago
battle 08: Jin Mao Tower, Changgai
battle 09: Sears Tower, Chicago
battle 10: The Cenre, Hong Kong
battle 11:C Chrysler Building, New York
battle 12: Shun hing Sqare, Shenzhen
battle 13: Jp Morgan Chase, Houston
battle 14: US Bankg Tower, Los Angeles
battle 15:Shimao International, Shangai
battle 16: Petronas Towers, Kaula Lumpur


----------



## TowerPower (Nov 23, 2005)

Battle 01: (01) Taipei 101, Taipei
Battle 02: (20) Burj Al-Arab, Dubai

Battle 03: (11) Emirates Office Tower, Dubai
Battle 04: (08) Empire State Building, New York 

Battle 05: (06) CITIC Plaza, Guangzhou 
Battle 06: (10) Bank of China, Hong Kong 

Battle 07: (15) John Hancock Center, Chicago 
Battle 08: (04) Jin Mao Tower, Shanghai vs. 

Battle 09: (03) Sears Tower, Chicago 
Battle 10: (19) Q1, Gold Coast City

Battle 11: (21) Chrysler Building, New York
Battle 12: (26) Jumeirah Emirates Hotel Tower, Dubai

Battle 13: (05) 2-IFC, Hong Kong 
Battle 14: (09) Central Plaza, Hong Kong 

Battle 15: (16) Shimao International, Shanghai 
Battle 16: (02) Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

B01 Taipei 101
B02 Burj Al-Arab
B03 Emirates Office Tower
B04 Empire State Building
B05 CITIC Plaza
B06 Bank of China
B07 John Hancock
B08 Jin Mao
B09 Sears Tower
B10 Q1
B11 Chrysler Building
B12 Emirates Hotel Tower
B13 2IFC
B14 Ow this is close....But US Bank
B15 Shimao International
B16 Petronas Towers


----------



## latennisguy (Jul 26, 2005)

soooo? what happened to the next round?


----------



## XCRunner (Nov 19, 2005)

Battle 01: (01) Taipei 101, Taipei
Battle 02: (13) Aon Center, Chicago

Battle 03: (11) Emirates Office Tower, Dubai
Battle 04: (08) Empire State Building, New York

Battle 05: (06) CITIC Plaza, Guangzhou
Battle 06: (10) Bank of China, Hong Kong

Battle 07: (15) John Hancock Center, Chicago
Battle 08: (29) Baiyoke Tower II, Bangkok

Battle 09: (03) Sears Tower, Chicago
Battle 10: (14) Q1, Gold Coast City

Battle 11: (12) (21) Chrysler Building, New York
Battle 12: (07) Shun Hing Square, Shenzhen

Battle 13: (05) 2-IFC, Hong Kong
Battle 14: (09) Central Plaza, Hong Kong

Battle 15: (16) Shimao International, Shanghai
Battle 16: (31) Kingdom Centre, Riyadh

I may be too late, so you don't have to pay attention to this if I am. My only regret is that I couldn't vote for Prudential.


----------



## BoCHK (Jan 9, 2006)

It wasn't too late.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Battle 01: *(01) Taipei 101, Taipei* vs. (32) First Canadian Place, Toronto
Battle 02: *(13) Aon Center, Chicago* vs. (20) Burj Al-Arab, Dubai

Battle 03: (11) Emirates Office Tower, Dubai vs. (22) *Nina Tower 1, Hong Kong*

Battle 04: (*08) Empire State Building, New York * vs. (25) Menara Telekom, Kuala Lumpur

Battle 05: (06) CITIC Plaza, Guangzhou vs. (27) *AT&T Corporate Center, Chicago*


Battle 06: *(10) Bank of China, Hong Kong * vs. (23) Bank of America, Atlanta


Battle 07: *(15) John Hancock Center, Chicago * vs. (18) Ryugyong Hotel, Pyongyang


Battle 08: *(04) Jin Mao Tower, Shanghai vs*. (29) Baiyoke Tower II, Bangkok

-

*Battle 09: (03) Sears Tower, Chicago vs. * (30) Two Prudential Plaza, Chicago


Battle 10: (14) The Centre, Hong Kong vs. *(19) Q1, Gold Coast City*

Battle 11: (12) Tuntex Sky Tower, Kaohsiung vs. *(21) Chrysler Building, New York*

Battle 12:* (07) Shun Hing Square, Shenzhen* vs. (26) Jumeirah Emirates Hotel Tower, Dubai

Battle 13:* (05) 2-IFC, Hong Kong* vs. (28) JP Morgan Chase, Houston

Battle 14: (09) Central Plaza, Hong Kong vs. *(24) US Bank Tower, Los Angeles*

Battle 15: *(16) Shimao International, Shanghai * vs. (17) Minsheng Bank Building, Wuhan

Battle 16: *(02) Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur * vs. (31) Kingdom Centre, Riyadh


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

These comparisons blow. Why would you compare Atlanta's BoA to the BoC in Hong Kong? Some of these comparisons are lame.

Battle 01: (32) First Canadian Place, Toronto
Battle 02: (13) Aon Center, Chicago 

Battle 03: (22) Nina Tower 1, Hong Kong
Battle 04: (08) Empire State Building, New York 

Battle 05: AT&T Corporate Center, Chicago
Battle 06: Bank of America, Atlanta

Battle 07: (15) John Hancock Center, Chicago 
Battle 08: (04) Jin Mao Tower, Shanghai 

-

Battle 09: (03) Sears Tower, Chicago 
Battle 10: Q1, Gold Coast City

Battle 11: Chrysler Building, New York
Battle 12: (07) Shun Hing Square, Shenzhen 

Battle 13: (05) 2-IFC, Hong Kong vs. 
Battle 14: US Bank Tower, Los Angeles

Battle 15: (16) Shimao International, Shanghai 
Battle 16: (02) Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur


----------



## BoCHK (Jan 9, 2006)

james2390 said:


> These comparisons blow. Why would you compare Atlanta's BoA to the BoC in Hong Kong? Some of these comparisons are lame.


Okay.

1 - Just don't vote at all.

2 - Read the first and sixth posts of the thread very clearly.

3 - I didn't make the comparisons, reality did. (See Emporis.com)

Besides, if I were to make the comparisons myself and come up with the perfect combinations, there is always going to be someone that will disagree with it. I don't exactly have time to draw out of hat, maybe I should've asked you?


----------



## bs_lover_boy (Apr 16, 2004)

For me:

ROUND ONE

Battle 01: (01) Taipei 101, Taipei
Battle 02: (20) Burj Al-Arab, Dubai

Battle 03: (22) Nina Tower 1, Hong Kong
Battle 04: (08) Empire State Building, New York

Battle 05: (06) CITIC Plaza, Guangzhou
Battle 06: (10) Bank of China, Hong Kong

Battle 07: (18) Ryugyong Hotel, Pyongyang
Battle 08: (04) Jin Mao Tower, Shanghai

-

Battle 09: (03) Sears Tower, Chicago
Battle 10: (14) The Centre, Hong Kong

Battle 11: (21) Chrysler Building, New York
Battle 12: (07) Shun Hing Square, Shenzhen

Battle 13: (05) 2-IFC, Hong Kong
Battle 14: (09) Central Plaza, Hong Kong

Battle 15: (17) Minsheng Bank Building, Wuhan
Battle 16: (02) Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

Cool Thread!

Battle 01: (01) Taipei 101, Taipei 
Battle 02: (13) (20) Burj Al-Arab, Dubai

Battle 03: (22) Nina Tower 1, Hong Kong
Battle 04: (08) Empire State Building, New York

Battle 05: (06) CITIC Plaza, Guangzhou 
Battle 06: (10) Bank of China, Hong Kong 

Battle 07: (15) John Hancock Center, Chicago
Battle 08: (04) Jin Mao Tower, Shanghai
-

Battle 09: (03) Sears Tower, Chicago 
Battle 10: Q1, Gold Coast City

Battle 11: (21) Chrysler Building, New York
Battle 12: (26) Jumeirah Emirates Hotel Tower, Dubai

Battle 13: (05) 2-IFC, Hong Kong
Battle 14: (09) Central Plaza, Hong Kong

Battle 15: (16) Shimao International, Shanghai 
Battle 16: (31) Kingdom Centre, Riyadh


----------



## XCRunner (Nov 19, 2005)

When will the 2nd round be? Or are we waiting for more people to vote?


----------



## latennisguy (Jul 26, 2005)

XCRunner said:


> When will the 2nd round be? Or are we waiting for more people to vote?


probably waiting for the buildings he likes to have enough votes :jk:


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

BoCHK said:


> Okay.
> 
> 1 - Just don't vote at all.
> 
> ...


1. Don't tell me where to and not to vote.

2. I read it, and obviously I still have an opinion.

3. Yes, reality made the comparisons. They were just to be. :lol:


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

james2390 said:


> 1. Don't tell me where to and not to vote.
> 
> 2. I read it, and obviously I still have an opinion.
> 
> 3. Yes, reality made the comparisons. They were just to be. :lol:


1.He's not telling you not to vote he's telling you that you don't have to if you don't want to.

2 & 3. Yes reality did make the comparasons, the fact that someones complaining about such as obvious way of doing it demonstrates exactly why he avoided setting up the matchs himself.


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

My votes:

Battle 01: (32) First Canadian Place, Toronto
Battle 02: (20) Burj Al-Arab, Dubai

Battle 03: (22) Nina Tower 1, Hong Kong
Battle 04: (08) Empire State Building, New York 

Battle 05: (27) AT&T Corporate Center, Chicago
Battle 06: (10) Bank of China, Hong Kong 

Battle 07: (18) Ryugyong Hotel, Pyongyang
Battle 08: (04) Jin Mao Tower, Shanghai 

Battle 09: (30) Two Prudential Plaza, Chicago
Battle 10: (14) The Centre, Hong Kong 

Battle 11: (21) Chrysler Building, New York
Battle 12: (07) Shun Hing Square, Shenzhen

Battle 13: (05) 2-IFC, Hong Kong 
Battle 14: (24) US Bank Tower, Los Angeles

Battle 15: (17) Minsheng Bank Building, Wuhan
Battle 16: (02) Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur


----------

